# Thinking of coming back to Blighty?



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

On the news tonight it was reported that inflation was down to zip! Well that's good then isn't it .........er, not quite. The figure used was the government's prefered calculation taking in the housing market to include house prices & the lucky few who have tracker mortgages that actually track. Take that out of the equation & inflation went up to 3.5% and what were two of the things that went up? ............... yes, you've guessed it........... power & food.

Mix that with an interest rate doing a good impression of a Stuka so the savers (which includes a lot of pensioners) are well & truly shagged, the unemployment figures & rising taxes and you get a pretty depressing picture. 

BUT! ....... fear not! It's not all doom & gloom because some things are cheaper, one of which is CD's........... so at least the pensioners will be able to listen to their favourite music while they starve & freeze.

If you're thinking of returning to good old Blighty then I suggest you do your sums carefully.



Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> On the news tonight it was reported that inflation was down to zip! Well that's good then isn't it .........er, not quite. The figure used was the government's prefered calculation taking in the housing market to include house prices & the lucky few who have tracker mortgages that actually track. Take that out of the equation & inflation went up to 3.5% and what were two of the things that went up? ............... yes, you've guessed it........... power & food.
> 
> Mix that with an interest rate doing a good impression of a Stuka so the savers (which includes a lot of pensioners) are well & truly shagged, the unemployment figures & rising taxes and you get a pretty depressing picture.
> 
> ...


what a load of rubbish weve never had it so good than at the moment everthing is better than in your dreams in the uk right now !
thats a good `enough reason to come back and do an exchange with me i reckon


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> what a load of rubbish weve never had it so good than at the moment everthing is better than in your dreams in the uk right now !
> thats a good `enough reason to come back and do an exchange with me i reckon


I must be unusually perceptive today as I think I detect a slight porky? and anyway, we're not over there until mid April so if you want to swap where you are for the delights of the north east then you must be keen


Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> I must be unusually perceptive today as I think I detect a slight porky? and anyway, we're not over there until mid April so if you want to swap where you are for the delights of the north east then you must be keen
> 
> 
> Doggy


up,s
er no thanks pass on that one
may have a deal mid april though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> On the news tonight it was reported that inflation was down to zip! Well that's good then isn't it .........er, not quite. The figure used was the government's prefered calculation taking in the housing market to include house prices & the lucky few who have tracker mortgages that actually track. Take that out of the equation & inflation went up to 3.5% and what were two of the things that went up? ............... yes, you've guessed it........... power & food.
> 
> Mix that with an interest rate doing a good impression of a Stuka so the savers (which includes a lot of pensioners) are well & truly shagged, the unemployment figures & rising taxes and you get a pretty depressing picture.
> 
> ...


We seriously thought about going back at christmas time, mainly due to the exchange rate, cost of living in spain rising, school fees went through the roof, also my OH wasnt happy with us living in Spain cos he was commutung and found it hard work, the kids were a bit unsettled.....

But we did some "money juggling" and some soul searching (arguing lol), then the exchange rate improved slightly... as did the weather which, although it shouldnt, helped (it really is cold and miserable in Spain in the winter).

Anyway, I´m glad we´re still here and we have the view that we will stay here as long as we can and enjoy it, if we have to go back then so be it. With the economic climate as it is, then you have to keep a flexible and open mind. The future isnt an easy one to plan for, so you have to be prepared for anything.

That said, when you look at the sums, it really does still seem to be the cheaper option being in Spain, certainly if you´re retired with no dependants. It may not be as cheap as it was say a year ago, but all in all its still the better option, especially if consider that you have a better quality of life here

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> We seriously thought about going back at christmas time, mainly due to the exchange rate, cost of living in spain rising, school fees went through the roof, also my OH wasnt happy with us living in Spain cos he was commutung and found it hard work, the kids were a bit unsettled.....
> 
> But we did some "money juggling" and some soul searching (arguing lol), then the exchange rate improved slightly... as did the weather which, although it shouldnt, helped (it really is cold and miserable in Spain in the winter).
> 
> ...


I agree all we have to do is get there, did you ever find that house, I showed you? griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I agree all we have to do is get there, did you ever find that house, I showed you? griz


No I didnt, but I think its not too far away from mine cos its gotta similar style outside wall. I´m seeing my estate agent friends tomorrow so I´ll have a look at all the properties in the area.

Jo x


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> No I didnt, but I think its not too far away from mine cos its gotta similar style outside wall. I´m seeing my estate agent friends tomorrow so I´ll have a look at all the properties in the area.
> 
> Jo x


thanks jo, let me know. griz


----------

